# Linkliste mit PopUps ohne Scroll, Menü & Co. ?



## Hecktec (8. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen !!


Ich möchte eine Linkliste erstellen, bei der jeder Link in einem neuen Fenster in fester Größe geöffnet wird.
Jedoch soll das neue Fenster ohne Menübar und Scrollbalken angezeigt werden und einen "Fenster schliessen"-Button haben.

Den "Fenster schliessen-Button" habe ich schon hinbekommen.

Doch bei den Fenstern tue ich mir irgendwie schwer! 
Ich habe es schon geschaft, das Fenster in eine feste Größe zu bekommen:

     <body onLoad="window.resizeTo(width=500,height=350)"> 


Aber wenn ich dort nun noch Parameter wie scrollbalken=no usw. einfüge, funktionieren diese nicht?!

Ich bin ein Newbie in Sachen Java & HTML ...

Funktionieren diese Befehle unter HTML nicht?
Wenn nicht, kann mir dann jemand sagen, wo ich ein solches Java-Script finde oder wie ich es erstelle ?!  *hoff*


Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus ...

   Hecktec ...


----------



## Paranoia (9. September 2002)

hey..

am bestens machst du eine function newWindow() auf der Seite, wo die links stehen. schau dir dazu folgenden link an, dort ist eigentlich dein problem genau beschrieben: klick 

greetings para


----------



## Sebastianus (9. September 2002)

*Oder so!*

Oder du machst ganz eeinfach einen Link und schreibst in den href-Teil rein "windowOpen..." oder einfach ganz Java "onClick", da können dann auch Befehle wie scroling=no rein usw.

Das Fenster hat dann keinen Scrollbalken, keine Menüleiste usw. sondern nur den Rahmen und die Titel-Leiste!


----------

